# Are some websites just not compatible with the Fire?



## joyzilli (Feb 23, 2010)

I spoke to CS today at Amazon re: not being able to see all the content withing a website because of a lack of a scroll bar.  For instance if I'm on a furniture website viewing a couch and want to read customer reviews - the reviews are in a box and on my regular computer there is a scroll bar on the side so I can see all the content (even the part that is not showing in the box).  On the fire, I can only see what's showing inside the box and can't scroll down to read the rest of it.

Is this what normal?  Are you experiencing this as well?

On another webite, a forum like this one, when I try to type in the "search" box, the box opens and as soon as i start to type, the box disappears, so I can't do a search.  Very frustrating.  CS said this website must not be compatible either!

I just wanted to see if this was something anyone else was experiencing as well.

Thanks!


----------



## nunzia56 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had an issue yesterday..I wa searching at a website for a cruise..a thing popped up at the top indicating it was searching for the cruise but then just disappeared and never did finish the task. I did this repeatedly with the same problem, then went to my home computer and the site worked just fine...argh...


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a problem with Tumblr always crashing on my fire.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Many websites have been designed with desktop computers in mind. Some use code that ties into specific web browsers, and can use plugins that are platform-specific. When viewing them on mobile browsers, sometimes they don't work properly. Devices like iPads that don't support Flash will have blank boxes on the screen. The same with sites that use Microsoft Silverlight. If you have JavaScript disabled, it will also affect some sites.

The good news is that a lot of sites are updating their layouts to handle mobile and tablet viewing. Some even have mobile versions that look better on smaller screens. It's a pain to have to deal with some sites. Hopefully the site has a mobile version to try, or they may be working on a more compatible layout.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

I've noticed just within the past 2 weeks that I can't get onto PayPal or Gmail using the web browser.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, I've noticed that some sites either fail to load or crash completely.  It's not that big of a deal.  All the ones I frequent work a-ok, and that's all I care about.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I had some of these problems and ended up using another browser.  I used Dolphin Browser, which seemed to be very compatible and has pretty nice usable feature (eg. gesture).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My school online campus doesn't scroll

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Caroline Ann Martin said:


> I've noticed just within the past 2 weeks that I can't get onto PayPal or Gmail using the web browser.


I've been able to access Gmail through the web browser everytime I try to get on, including today & 5 out of the past 7 days, so it's not all Fires that have this problem.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Caroline Ann Martin said:


> I've noticed just within the past 2 weeks that I can't get onto PayPal or Gmail using the web browser.


 I had that problem when I was on a slow network. The problem was fixed when I changed the Web browser setting to unchecked for Accelerate page loading. I know that seems backwards but turning off acceleration made the default browser of the Fire faster. My Gmail worked after that.


----------

